# Routan Camper Conversion?



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

Are there any camper conversions yet for the Routan?


----------



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

*5 Mars Imagine - Routan Camper Van*

Yes! 

I know this is an old thread, but there is a Routan Camper Conversion. 
It's made in Quebec by a company called 5 Mars Industries. 
They make 2 models. One based on the Dodge Caravan (3.3 liter moror) and one based on the Routan (4.0 liter motor). 

Here is their website (be sure to click on English if you can't read French). 
http://www.imaginerv.com/Accueil.aspx 

There is also a candid review of their conversion at RV.net here. 
http://www.rv.net/forums/index.cfm/fuseaction/thread/tid/24918953/srt/pa/pging/1.cfm 

Happy Camping :beer:


----------

